# Chốt nhanh tủ rượu quầy bar mini 2001



## Dung Thủy (9/8/21)

Chốt nhanh tủ rượu quầy bar mini 2001
Những mẫu tủ rượu quầy bar mini đẹp đẳng cấp luôn thu hút mọi thượng khách khi đến quán. Ngay sau đây là những mẫu tủ bảo quản rượu đang được ưa chuộng nhất hiện nay:
1. Tủ ướp rượu Kadeka KA24WR
Tủ ướp rượu Kadeka KA – 24WR mang thiết kế gọn nhẹ và trang nhã. Kích thước tủ phù hợp với không gian nhỏ gọn tại bar mini kích thước tủ ướp rượu âm tường hoặc kệ bếp.

•    Lượng điện tiêu thụ: 100W
•    Tủ bảo quản rượu vang kadeka này có sức chứa: 24 chai




•    Nhiệt độ bảo quản: bán tủ rượu vang 5-18ᵒC
•    Chất liệu khay: Sắt
•    Số lượng cửa: 1 cửa
•    kích thước tủ rượu: Cao x rộng x sâu (865 x 303 x 601mm)
•    Tủ ướp rượu quầy bar mini KA 24WR được nhà sản xuất trang bị cho các điều kiện tối ưu nhất như chức năng tự rã đông đảm bào rượu luôn được sẵn sàng để thưởng thức tốt nhất, quạt gắn bên trong giúp cải thiện việc kiểm soát độ ẩm và làm lạnh nhanh hơn, bộ lọc mùi.
>> Xem thêm: Chia sẻ bí kíp bảo quản rượu vang chuẩn nhất của chuyên gia
2. Tủ ướp rượu Malloca MWC24CP
Tủ bảo quản rượu vang Malloca MWC24CP được sản xuất trên dây chuyền hiện đại đặt tiêu chuẩn châu âu, thiết kế độc đáo, sang trọng.

•    Tủ rượu quầy bar đẹp MWC24CP với dung tích : 56 lít ( 24 chai tiêu chuẩn )
•    Nhiệt độ bảo quản : 4 – 20 độ C
•    Công suất : 160W
•    Điện áp sử dụng : 220V/50Hz
•    Loại tủ ướp rượu Malloca này có kích thước sản phẩm : W592 x D545 x H455 mm
>> Xem thêm: Top 5 tủ ướp rượu giá rẻ nhập khẩu cao cấp
3. Tủ ướp rượu vang Brandt CB377V

•    Tủ ướp rượu Malloca MWC24CP có dung tích 126 chai
•    Hai khoang bảo quản nhiệt độ riêng biệt
•    Khoang trên dung tích 64 chai
•    Tủ bảo quản rượu quầy bar mini có khoang dưới dung tích 62 chai
•    Chống đông tuyết tự động
•    Cửa kính đảo chiều, 03 lớp chống tia UV
Trên đây là những mẫu tủ ướp rượu vang quầy bar mini mà bạn có thể chọn mua. Để đặt mua vui lòng inbox fanpage tuuopruou2t hoặc liên hệ hotline:0395.519.899 để được tư vấn.


----------

